# 332 diesel deere



## farmerbud (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi just picked up a john deere 332 diesel no manual and not sure about oil filler on injector pump or transaxle oil level
any help would be great thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! The oil filler on the injector pump is for adding engine motor oil. Just another spot to add it in addition to the filler on the valve cover.


----------



## HoytClagwell (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm also the proud owner of a John Deere diesel lawn tractor -- mine is a 330. I need to replace the hydraulic fluid sight tube as the plastic is brittle. Can I use any plastic tubing of the right I.D., or does it need to be a special material? 


thanks

edit: Bought some plastic tubing at Home Depot that says it's for "chemicals". We'll see how it holds up.


----------

